
FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition - AdmiralAsshat
https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition
======
wry_discontent
Every couple years when it comes up again, I'm endlessly amused by this
project.

I had a lot of fun actually reading through the early commits in the project.
You can see how things can go totally crazy really fast.

------
bitlax
Needs more Hibernate.

